# Google acquires Sketchup



## Chris Knight (15 Mar 2006)

See here http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2006/03/ ... tware.html


----------



## j (15 Mar 2006)

And here
http://www.sketchup.com/index.php?id=1439[/url]


----------



## wizer (15 Mar 2006)

seems as if it probably is a good thing.


----------



## Neomorph (15 Mar 2006)

It's all probably to do with Google Earth...


----------



## AndyG (15 Mar 2006)

Wonder if this means a Linux version might be released? Google are supposed to be Open Source Friendly. Not that they've shown this with google earth....

Anyway, here's hoping

Andy


----------



## mr (15 Mar 2006)

AndyG":v28vqt5k said:


> Wonder if this means a Linux version might be released?
> Andy


The faq regarding the take over states categorically that Sketchup will not become open source.


----------



## andrewm (16 Mar 2006)

mr":19dc9qzm said:


> The faq regarding the take over states categorically that Sketchup will not become open source.



Not open source maybe - Picasa isn't open source but it is free. I suppose that it is possible that if Google's aim is to try and get as much additional material into Google Earth as possible then they may move to giving Sketchup away as a free download. 

Andrew


----------



## mr (16 Mar 2006)

andrewm":1eowjpfi said:


> they may move to giving Sketchup away as a free download.
> 
> Andrew


That was my hope as well but as I say it would seem not to be the case 

they say " Will Google make the product free?
SketchUp continues to be $495. There are currently no plans to change the pricing model of SketchUp or to offer it for free." 

( http://www.sketchup.com/index.php?id=1440#G1)


----------



## andrewm (16 Mar 2006)

mr":2lir4g66 said:


> That was my hope as well but as I say it would seem not to be the case
> 
> they say " Will Google make the product free?
> SketchUp continues to be $495. There are currently no plans to change the pricing model of SketchUp or to offer it for free."
> ...



Ahh, I missed that bit. I only saw the bit about open source. Oh well, keep saving the pennies.

Andrew


----------

